# Computer Illiterate



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

I have tryed to upload pics but with no success thus far...I must be doing something wrong . I can upload on facebook with no probs but I cannot get it done here . I am going to post a link to a public profile here . If I am out of line for doing so just delete them and I'll understand . Thanks .

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2003310&id=1403975755&l=88a97112c1


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Awesome houses!
Is the picture just not loading, it may be too big. 117 k for a jpeg.
Look here


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

linked for me.. Chris you need to have a FB account in order to view stuff on FB...


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> linked for me.. Chris you need to have a FB account in order to view stuff on FB...


Got error first time. I just joined Facebook last month!


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

RCP said:


> Got error first time. I just joined Facebook last month!


then your good to go


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

Here are some more of a gym from an old Canadian Forces hangar that was converted into a gym and now will be used for a cafeteria to feed athletes from the 2009 Canada Games that will be held here on PEI in august . 

I should be able to have near completion pics of the cafeteria available by next weekend . There is about 18,000 sq ft of floor space here . I'll also try and have the living quarters and arena photos uploaded too if time allows . Hope everyone enjoys them . 

Opps...almost forgot...we had no idea that there was going to be that many colors on the walls...we assumed it would be all one color and told the contractor what to allow for doing it as they wanted this work done with 2 coats ! We took the job on at an hourly rate per man. Thank GOD !!! I think the general got an extra but was not going to tell us that info . We allowed about a week for 5 guys to do the gym area but now we are into week 2 because of all the colors being used . The cost has easily doubled .

I'm going to chat with the architect after the project is done just so I can find out the procedure involved when it comes to color scheme and preparing a bid . We had absolutely no idea on colors before we bid on this . We did know that they could use up to 6 colors...which we assumed would be trim colors . Instead they put them about 20 feet apart and in sections all around the gym...a painters nightmare . The general told me that they had that right to do that . I told him that if they had that right then what was stopping them from placing a different color every 20 inches ??? They could certainly ruin a fellow awfully fast without allowing for an extra on the project . 


http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2012439&id=1403975755&l=79174fcc94


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks like quite a project!:thumbsup:
Can't wait to see finished job.
So I guess you did not bid off plans?


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

We had a look at the plans for about 1 hour in a sit down with the general contractor . I added up some costs today and if everything keeps going rather good then we will bring the job in under what I told him to allow by at least 15% even with all the work involved in the gym conversion with all the colors .. He,the general contractor, has not been that hard on us...so I figure he is content with the way things are going thus far . 

The general contractor was about 60.000 lower than the next bid on this project which went for about $ 730,000.00 . I called him the night before the tender went in and told him to drop the painting by 4000.00 if he wanted to as I thought it was a tad high and I did not want him to lose the job because of it being over priced on my part . I guess I should have not made that call LOL . 

I'll take some more pics in the next couple of days . I wanted to do some today but we were busy trying to get some stuff done for an inspection on Thursday . I did add a couple of more to the album tonight showing the more advanced stages of the painting in the gym . 

Funny story...while on the way to work yesterday we came across a dump truck overturned in the ditch . There were red lights flashing everywhere and cops were standing by the vehicle . I whipped out my cam and snapped a quick pic of the accident . A horn blew and we just kept driving as we were waved thru by a traffic flagger and as we proceeded up the highway we noticed flashing lights behind us . We stopped and the officer walked up along side my passenger window where I was sitting and I rolled the window down and he said " camera " , I knew what he wanted ! I looked at him...and he asked me "did I took a pic back there " and I answered "yes" . He told me to delete it as it was illegal to take a pic of an active accident scene investigation . I deleted it for him and showed him that I did so . That was the end of that...he walked away . Go figure...he was chasing our azz down so fast to get at my cam he easily enough could have caused an accident !


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

Been very busy...here are some completed shots of our Canada Games project from the Spring . ?body=http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2012439&id=1403975755&l=79174fcc94&subject=Canada Games Project Slemon Park Prince Edward Island 2009


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?ai...5&l=79174fcc94


I did say I was computer illiterate ! LOL


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/editphoto.php?aid=2022975#/album.php?aid=2022975&id=1403975755&ref=nf


I hope the link works .


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

I think I might have mentioned that we had bought a home to fix up and flip...well here are some pics...mind you it is certainly not finished .

http://www.facebook.com/editphoto.php?aid=2022975#/album.php?aid=2022287&id=1403975755


----------

